# Espestice Ceilings



## blavelle (Jul 25, 2008)

I got that pop-corn espestice ceilings, and wanting to sell this house soon.

What are my best options on a small budget?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome Blavelle:
Use an airless spray to coat the pop-corn with white ceiling paint. Be careful not to get too close and blow the pop-corn away or make spray patterns in it.
Glenn


----------



## secondseason (Jul 26, 2008)

Blavelle,

Painting the popcorn is better than nothing, but if you're wanting to sell your house, many people don't like popcorn.  It's not the in thing now and makes the house feel dated.

If your budget is small but you're willing to put in some sweat equity, I would suggest you consider removing the popcorn.  I did it in all the bedrooms in my house plus a hallway.  It is a little messy, but it's really not that hard.  You'll likely have to do some patching, but if you're careful, you shouldn't have to do too much.  Then a quick coat of paint and you're done.

I think it's fair to say that most people, if given a choice between painted ceilings and popcorn ceilings, would choose the paint.  This may give you an edge in selling.

Good luck!


----------



## Quattro (Jul 28, 2008)

What is espestice? I've never heard of this before. 

Do you mean asbestos?


----------



## Bmer89 (Aug 27, 2008)

I just recently removed a popcorn ceiling in a condo I'm remodeling. I never thought about asbestos until today and was wondering how you can tell if a popcorn ceiling has asbestos, and what it does.

Your responses are much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 28, 2008)

A local lab can test the material, that is the only way to know.
Good luck on your findings.


----------



## plasterguy (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree that taking off the popcorn is the best way to improve things.  If it has asbestos, then protect yourself when you scrape it off.  Wear some disposable clothing if you want, but for sure, you need lung protection (a good face mask) and eye protection.

If you spritz the popcorn first in small sections to wet it, it comes off easier with less dust.  When you get all the popcorn off, you will need to wash the ceiling down with water and a large sponge, changing your bucket water frequently.  Gather up all plaster drop cloths with the debris, and dispose of it properly.  This may mean at your county landfill - they will charge extra for asbestos.

Good luck - it's a nasty job.


----------

